# which plant?!



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i need a fast growing & very hardy plant.. something that will try to over take the tank! (never done plants before & want something easy and cheap!)


----------



## Username in use (Apr 29, 2010)

hornwort >.<


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Banana plants 
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+791&pcatid=791


----------



## Username in use (Apr 29, 2010)

trust me i have had both banana plate and hornwort , hornwort will grow more crazy once it hits the surface it starts to spread out and with hornwort you can snap about 6 inchs off of it and it will start to grow just like a fresh piece :O


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

coool someone else recommended elodea? but thats pond weed.. however i can pick this up quite cheap on ebay i'll have a look ar banana and honwort too  thanks guys!


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

banana plant is so cool!


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i cant seem to get hold of banana plant to order but hornwort i can easily as well as elodea, hmm think i might order a bit of both and see how it gets on.. will come to about £5 for the both delivered to my door.. so cant complain


----------



## jclee (Jun 6, 2010)

Elodea is now called Anacharis, so it might be worth using that search term, too.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

jclee said:


> Elodea is now called Anacharis, so it might be worth using that search term, too.


thankyou


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Either of those plants will grow like the weeds they are and fill your tank in short order with enough light and food.
You might also consider Aponogeton. You usually get them as dried bulbs, often called 'wonder bulbs" or just Aponogeton bulbs. Drop a handful of those in your tank, and in a month your tank will be a jungle.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Either of those plants will grow like the weeds they are and fill your tank in short order with enough light and food.
> You might also consider Aponogeton. You usually get them as dried bulbs, often called 'wonder bulbs" or just Aponogeton bulbs. Drop a handful of those in your tank, and in a month your tank will be a jungle.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aponogeton-ri...m&pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item3cad0ae768 

these?

they want 2.99 for one bulb :O lol if i go to my lfs they want so much for plants

i found this lot on ebay too: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/25-Live-Aquat...m&pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item335c647b40


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

also jungle sounds good lol i can make it appealing once i have growing plants lol


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

is there a difference in elodea crispa and densa???


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not enough of one worth mentioning.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

huh i'm confused :S


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

if you have a petsmart near you they usually have packages with a few aponegeton bulbs, plus a couple other kinds. for about $4. aponegeton, val, hornwort and duckweed will all grow like crazy.


----------



## Username in use (Apr 29, 2010)

they also have them at walmart in packages but i found they are a pain in the ass to get to grow.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i found these and though i would give them a try

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320438442276&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


does anyone have any recommendations with a cheap substrate fertiliser.. or one that will do all plants? stem and rooted? i found this giovanni one but not sure?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180387087570&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

they then recommend using the normal tabs to top up the fert every 3-4 months which is the same price?


----------



## Username in use (Apr 29, 2010)

I use this fertilize

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEACHEM-FLOUR...m&pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item1c0dc2079a

even then i barely use it cause my fish produce enough crap to naturally fertilize my gravel and sand which i never vacuum neither 

P.s. those plant bulbs look sexy :O Im post a picture or two of my tanks before and after if you don't mind?


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

yeah go ahead! i could do with some inspiration 
i'm excited about these bulbs  my lights broke on my tank i was going to use  but have since sold it with a broken light unit for £30 and picked up the new one for £20 with heater, arcadia light unit & gravel so woooooop (same size too!!). just need to pick it up tomorrow morn and get it sorted  

i will need to obviously get some ferts in first, and then after that hopefully my juvie angels that are going in there will create enough waste  i'm starting them in the this tank - i think (after cycling) depending on how selling my fish goes from the bigger bow front.. if they sell quickly i will pop them in there (already cycled) & let them come on a little before putting them in the newly cycled and planted tank  however i might use some water from my bow... when i do a water change next.. to help speed up the process.. decisions decisions... hmm

does that fert you use do all your plants rooted and stem? also how much do you use? the tank i need it for is a 45 gallon..


i'm driving my household mad - they dont understand why i'm so into fish.. jerks LOL i hate that people cant understand why they are so fascinating.. you make a world for them and get to see them grow and flourish because of something you did! i love it


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm also thining of buying this..
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290445893380&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

& some moss to make:










what you think?


----------



## Username in use (Apr 29, 2010)

the fertz i use is one cap full for 60 gallons of water. And im have both stem and rooted plants and they all seem to be doing wonderfull. 

The java moss wall how ever are awesome looking but algea and things can grow behind the wall which could create a problem in the near future.

Also If you really want a good jump start on the new tank take some of the water from the water change and take one of your filter cartridges and shake it in the water then pour that into the tank. That way you will introduce alot more bacteria. Also if you could just replace one of the cartridges if you have two of them in your filter and place the old one into the new for basicly a instant cycle. 

P.s. I never vacuum my gravel in my planted tanks sense you want the waste to feed the plants why would you vacuum it out for


----------



## Username in use (Apr 29, 2010)

So here is my tank month n half in and as you can see it looks freshly set up lol 









Here it is grown in 5 months later :O as you can see its a friggen jungle! And i need to trim things and split some plants that will be going in the tank under this picture lol :O









although its cloudy it has gotten less cloudy and looks better lol it is 125g tank  P.s. ignore the power head in the tank it was only in there to circulate the water when i had a leak and had to fix it so the water wouldn't stagnate on me


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

that is one gorgeous tank.. & I LOVE your angel. what plants have you got in there? they all have grown really well! i have asked a few people on ebay for ferts and i think i found the best lot to suit me its jbl substrate fert and a daily dropper (jbl also) it treats 10,000 litres (thats about £6) & the substrate mix is £12.99 so can get both for £20ish so not bad, the substrate mix will last a year too  i will get some pics once i get the tank they said they couldnt do today  so hopefully i get it tomorrow..


i have no idea what the tank looks like.. i know it has a wood stand but thats about it  lol. they said it has an arcadia light unit also so i guess thats one stood above the water?


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

also your wood in thats tank looks amazing.. i have bogwood in my tank i soaked for about 6 months and it still leeches :/ lol


----------



## Username in use (Apr 29, 2010)

i have java ferns, different crypts including bronze crypts, different types of amazons, java moss, wisteria, banana plant, onion plants, and some other plants i have forgotten the names to


----------

